# Anyone use primarily snappied prefolds with wool covers?



## laurabfig (Mar 1, 2004)

Talk to me about your system then- I am feeling like I want to simplify the stash down to mostly prefolds and wool covers (ie- sell off some of my other stuff to invest in a bunch of cute wool). But do you really use a prefold under wool longies with NO other waterproof barrier? I guess I'm just scared to dive into that...feels like the wool won't be totally waterproof. I have this idealized view of CD'ing with just prefolds and then owning a bunch of wool longies that are his "pants" that go over the prefold....is this realistic? 

Also feel free to spam me with your favorite brand or Wahm-made longies...knit or interlock. Or your favorite patterns...I like to sew and could make some if I invested in some nice wool interlock fabric.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

This is what I did almost exclusively with my 4th child and plan on doing again with some AIO backups. I need to sell off my newborn stash to get started. I knit my own longies but want to buy an interlock one sometime. There are reviews somewhere out there that I read for them, but can't remember the best ones now. I have been impressed with the Kissaluvs Kissas and Disana wool covers, myself. Wool interlock is hard to find these days. I bought some on sale a few months ago through a diaper company but I can't remember the name now.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Here's my advice:

-Get some hemp doublers to block the forceful pee from going right through the wool.

-Have a few PUL covers on hand for long car rides (compression leaks through the wool under the car seat buckles) and cold days (diapers will freeze on their butts under wool b/c the wool is so breathable.)


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

We've never had any trouble with frozen diapers under wool...but the PUL is good for car rides.

I also second the hemp doublers, they are wonderful. We also use preemie prefolds as doublers.

Prefolds are so wonderful and simple, and easy to strip! Great plan.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Diapers freeze to their butts! Yikes, never had that happen, even when we lived in Northern IL.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

It doesn't seal to their butts b/c it is not soaking, but the diaper itself gets stiff and icy cold. Dd complained about her bum hurting once in a prefold and longies and when I put my hand in the diaper, it was so cold!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

I've just re-started using prefolds and wool or fleece longies. Mainly fleece at this point because I need to knit some more longies, but they're similar in terms of effectiveness. Which is - they're great! DS' skin seems so much happier when there's no waterproof barrier - it's cooler and dryer overall. Assuming of course that I change him often (about every 60-90 minutes).

I just use a snappied prefold and then the pants. I haven't used this system out of the house, but at home I find it's great. My favourite bought longies are Woollybottoms. I have two soakers and some footies - they're all in great shape after some good use.


----------



## laurabfig (Mar 1, 2004)

I've heard great things about woollybottoms....need to stalk the FSOT boards here...


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

I use all prefolds, wool, and very rarely, PUL covers. I have a LanaCare cover, an Aristrocrats cover, a Babyology cover, and two covers I knit myself. The Lana is slightly felted, and probably as close to waterproof as you can get with wool. The Aristocrats isn't felted at all, but great for outings where he'll be in the car and risk compression leaks. I use Diaper Rite prefolds, and at night, or when I know we'll be out running around and in a carseat for a while, I'll add a Hemp Babies doubler. Really, I have the PUL covers (Flip) from when he was a newborn, and the wool I had didn't fit yet. Now I have them on hand for when if/when I run into having all the wool either drying or dirty at the same time as a back up.

I've never had any issues with wool leaking or wicking as long as I have proper absorption under it, and it's properly lanolized.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

I havent had any more problems with random wool leaks than I have with random PUL leaks. I love wool! Only thing I would worry about with the system you describe is the snappies coming off and catching on the wool. Especially in the case of longies. I have mainly done fitteds, but am slowly liking prefolds more. But just wonder how often the snappy just loosens off without the tighter cover holding it in place. I dont think you would have that problem with interlock as much as looser types like knit longies and soakers. I cant recommend the interlock pull-on style soakers highly enough! They are so easy to use, even better than pul with aplix. They fit snugly around the whole nappy, but are not tight still. And they never leak, unlike the knit ones- which are only very occasionally anyway, but interlock is bulletproof. I love the loveybums ones the best, but other brands make equally nice ones too.


----------



## mamalex23 (Oct 1, 2010)

I use prefolds, or flats folded like prefolds, fastened with snappi under wool longies as my regular system. I have tried a little bit of everything, and this is what works best. It is also very economical. The Snappi almost never comes undone if fastened properly. I wiggle the teeth a little to make sure it catches. I notice it will come undone if it's not pulled snuggly.

Wool longies are so expensive to buy. I highly recommend making some. I make mine out of merino wool sweater sleeves. Fold a pair of baby pants (longer than baby would wear) in half and lay them over each sleeve to cut the right shape. make crotch/waist high enough that you can hem down and sew in some elastic. Sew the two sleeves together on the crotch seem and put some elastic in the waste and you have wonderful, soft longies for your baby.

Keeping them clean and lanolized is essential. They can air dry for a while and stay fresh, but when moisture seeps through they need a quick dip in a no-rinse lanolin wash and dry flat overnight.


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

This is what we do! I love wool! DD is in GMD prefolds and wool 99% of the time**. We don't have long car rides because I live in a small town but on vacation we stick with the wool and haven't had any compression problems. As others have posted hemp doublers are great for this. I bought a lot of her wool used on diaper swappers. Bumby is a great place to get new wool interlock for a fantastic price. We have a mix of knit and interlock. I love that I can wash the interlock in my washer but keep some knitted (which we hand wash) too because they are so cute. I live in Alaska and have never dealt with frozen diapers!!! Yikes.

Some favorite interlock:

Bumby

Royal Buns

Sustainablebabyish (no longer being made but you can still find used, I hear great things about their knits though)

wild child woolies

Favorite Knit (non hand made):

Disana (great for overnight!)

kissaluvs- just got this one, I'm in love! So soft

(both available at Green Mountain Diapers)

Knitting your own or buying hand knit is great too! You can find used pieces on diaper swappers of find info about hand knitters there. Also search hyena cart for hand knits and you'll find a ton.

**Wanted to add that we keep a couple of PUL covers around. When she was sick with a stomach bug I was SOOOO happy we had them. Also on the rare occasion we have a sitter I trifold prefolds into them for the sitter to use. PUL is good at the beach too!

Wool is addicting! Have fun!!!


----------



## laurabfig (Mar 1, 2004)

I just made two pairs of wool longies out of thrifted sweaters and they are SO easy to make and turned out so cute. Now I need more regular shirts for him (instead of onesies that snap under the crotch).








I'm thinking my addiction to wool is fully established now.


----------



## mamalex23 (Oct 1, 2010)

Good for you! I fell in love after making longies from thrifted sweaters. I search for reg shirts for babe at the thrift store too, sometimes there are a bunch and sometimes none. We have occasionally snapped the onsies on right over the longies. This is kinda funny/cute in an '80's dancer sort of way, but it is really cozy covering the mid-drift area in the mean time.


----------



## laurabfig (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamalex23*
> 
> Good for you! I fell in love after making longies from thrifted sweaters. I search for reg shirts for babe at the thrift store too, sometimes there are a bunch and sometimes none. We have occasionally snapped the onsies on right over the longies. This is kinda funny/cute in an '80's dancer sort of way, but it is really cozy covering the mid-drift area in the mean time.


I'm doing that too! Looking for the regular shirts, I mean! Seems like everything at this infant age is made with the snappable crotch.  I think I'm going to start snapping a long sleeve onesie over his longies for nighttime warmth...great idea. i always liked the 80's look anyway...ha ha.


----------



## 31rubies (Dec 18, 2010)

I use prefolds and wool covers. I absolutely LOVE wool. I have a lot of soakers and longies that I knit, and one interlock cover. They both work very well. I usually dress him in a shirt and use longies as his pants. I diapered this way with my last babe, too. Sometimes simple really is best!


----------



## laurabfig (Mar 1, 2004)

so, with everyone's encouragement, I've been diapering this way for a few weeks now. The only thing that drives me nuts is that prefolds tend to leak the major poops (EBM at this point, so mustardy and liquidy)onto the wool longies and they are a PITA to clean off the wool (when I would normally just throw a PUL cover in with the diapers to be washed). I think this system will be GREAT when his poops get more solid for sure....but for now, I'm having to put a PUL cover on when I think he may poop. anyone have a good prefold "fold" for holding in the bf poop? I'm doing a bikini twist right now, snappied in front, sometimes with an extra fleece doubler on the inside.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

I did the roll where you just roll the edges inwards, worked well for us. I found the bikini twist didnt sit right and it looked uncomfortable in the crotch so we didnt use it.


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

jelly roll worked well for this.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Jellyroll is best, and then pin or Snappi as tight as you can. But it won't be foolproof.


----------

